# Movicol/Miralax 8 sachet treatment



## Lauzy (Feb 7, 2010)

K so I have taken the 8 sachet in water thing suggested over the past 2 hours. If you have tried this....did you get completely bloated after? and how long was it til you went to the toilet??? I am now completely bloated and huge, tho I feel alright and have already been a bit but not really loads like I think my body needs!! Bit rumbly tho.Also....it is like salt water!! Inevitably that makes you feel a little sick!!My boyfriend has booked for us to go to the cinema in a couple of hours....luckily aisle seats...


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

OMG well done in drinking it over 2 hours, I usually take the full 6 to do it because its so gross. Did you try mixing squash in it, makes it so much better! I find it takes ages to work in me, my bowel starts to feel hard and tight and the pressure builds up and up until finally I waddle off to the toilet and then its like water (sorry to be so graphic!) The rumbles can be hilarious though, just make sure you're not going to see anything too quiet, I've been known to drown out whole movies at home







Hope you feel a bit more comfortable! Did you GP tell you to do it? If you're really badly constipated keep taking it until you literally run clear, then you know its done its job. Poor you love, that stuff is horrible! Can't remember how many times I've had to take it. Makes me feel so sick I could nearly cry when they tell me to take it. But everyone's different, some people love it, for others it just makes them feel ill.Best of luck,Em


----------



## Lauzy (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi! Gotta say i love it!! Not the nicest taste in the world but it is fine, I felt fine-just a bit bloated. Anyway, without being too disgusting, I have been going to the loo ever since!! Def more water than anything else but i can feel it is dragging other stuff with it!!!! Don't think im all done yet tho! Anyway, did the 8 yesterday, don't think i need to do 8 again today cuz it has ob. got things moving. Gonna try 3 today and then 2 a day for a week and see what happens. Will let you know.I decided to try this but am going to Docs tomo. Just to see if there is anything else they recommend or if they can give me a big batch of movicol on prescription cuz it quite expensive. Problem is tho, movicol gets stuff out of me-gets things moving and hopefully will continue to do so when i reduce my sachets but it is not a proper BM-a norma one. My boyfriends says something moving is better than nothing and for the time being just getting something out is good progress and good enough for the time being.Still, I just want normal BMs like I was having before this episode started!!!!!Sorry to rant and rave!!!! How are you Em? Hope you doing better xxxx


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Ow I'm so glad you got something that worked for ya, how did your trip to the cinema go with it? Yeah it is just like water when you start going isn't it - feels good to get it out though lol! Definitely go to your doctor about it, they'll be more than happy to prescribe you it and much cheaper than buying a big box. Definitely try mixing it with squash though, its so much better and much less salty! I know what you mean about it not being a normal bowel movement, kinda watery and strange but it is better out than in lol (God if my friends could read this lol!) When I reduce mine down they're still strange, really thin and narrow but very easy to get out.I know, I just wish I could turn the clock back and get my body to be the way it normally was, but don't think that's gonna happen anytime soon







What about your diet, the low fibre still working better for ya? Sorry just curious to know what to try once I'm over this latest attack!I'm doing ok, thanks for asking, the weakness and nausea's gone but still not 100% but much better than a few days ago!Hope the stuff continues to work wonders on youEm xx


----------



## Lauzy (Feb 7, 2010)

Glad you doing better, whats your next thing to try??Yup just gonna go to the docs and see what they say on the matter. They are never much use to me. Feel a lot better now tho as the movicol has really cleared me out and so the bloating has gone. |Do still feel pretty rumbly tho but i always seem to be these days. No pain which is good.So Im going to do the movicol maintenance thing and see what happens-may have to adjust my dose or approach according to what happens. Or maybe add senekot here and there but that is the general plan. I'm still not having hardly any fibre-I feel so much better for that- things are much calmer and wind has pretty much gone. However, am still living on chocolate! It so much easier than other stuff and I don't have to worry with it! Am having a pure fruit smoothie (you know the innocent ones) at least once a day too tho. I think the less i eat the easier it is, i know that not a healthy approach tho.Am v sick of baggy tops and constantly looking at my belly to monitor how bloated i am now!!! The problem is, when i do go thru an episode like this, i get obsessed-it takes me over!! Which i know is not healthy but i just want to be normal again!!! Sorry to keep moaning-i know i should be grateful-others seem so much worse than me xx


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hiya,Nothing really more for me to try now, been on it all and nothing really seems to work or stops working. So once I'm stabilised a bit think I'll be going back on low fibre foods. Glad the bloating has gone, its horrible feeling - I know its trivial but really does make you feel #### about yourself!I'm the same, the less I eat the better I am, which is awful because I used to be such a health nut and now living off sweets and toast! What chocolate do you find the best? Usually for me its Dairy Milk or something but some of the really creamy ones like Lindt are just too rich for me, which is a pity cos its gorgeous! Must try some smoothies as well so I'm getting some fruit in me!Don't worry about having a moan, its what this place is for and just because there's people worse than you doesn't mean that don't feel like ####. When I have a really bloated day I just make sure to wear a nice pair of earrings or a necklace to try and draw attention upwards!All the bestEm xx


----------



## Lauzy (Feb 7, 2010)

Low fibre def the best I really think it worth doing. Over the weekend my boyfriend got me a mini trampoline as he had this theory that the up down movement might push things down. Now I know it sounds silly but I have been on it loads and it makes me feel great!! I often feel sluggish and lazy but this has made me feel more active and back to my usual self a bit. Dunno if it does anything on the BM front as I'm still on the movicol so I'm in the toilet pretty regularly anyway at mo (!)I hate feeling bloated, perhaps Im vain but that is something that gets me down the most. Anyway 2-3 movicol a day now and Im hoping that will continue to get me going a bit-enough to not make me feel completely huge anyway!!!! Sounds silly to some Im sure but teaching primary kids when you bloated and rumbly can be hard-you need to be lively and upbeat. Plus I have been known to be a bit stroppy when my IBS hits!Funny you should say that-I live on Lindt choc!! Those and choc buttons!! Oh and the odd cuppa soup! My average day is a carton of smoothie in morn, a cuppa soup and a few chocs at lunch and a big bag of giant buttons in the eve!!! How bad is that???!!! Non of it is really heavy and dense tho so I think that why it so easy on the belly. Plus I have stabolised my weight at about 8 st on that- I was losing so much so quickly before.It's funny the way we are isn't it??? All the things we try and the things we end up sticking with. My family were convinced I was anorexic and it was psychological for a while- I do realise my eating habits seem crazy to many!!! Hope you are feeling well and have a better week this week!!! xxxx


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Haha, I know what you mean, I run up and down the stairs in my house to shake things up a bit and encourage movements - sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't but at least makes me feel less lazy. When I was in university I used to go to the gym every other day and was really fit but now just feel so lethargic. I know exercise would help me but just get so tired when I even go for a swim or a walk. Wouldn't even mind if I couldn't get back to being so active, but having enough energy to do my job would be amazing!I know what its like, all my colleagues used to think I was mad because used to eat loads of dry crackers for lunch to settle my nausea and its hard to explain to people why you feel so nauseous and sick all the time.Just trying to take it easy at the moment before they finally arrange my transit test. I'm really impatient so everyday the post comes I'm expecting something from the hospital and of course there's nothing there. I mean its only been a week and a half since I've seen the consultant. Not looking forward to it - have to come off all laxatives for a week!Hope you have a better week!Em xx


----------



## Lauzy (Feb 7, 2010)

oh my goodness-no laxatives for a week? Nightmare!!!! Hope you get some useful results from your test!Well im v up and down at mo-still no proper BM tho! Been over a month since I had something that i would call normal!!Went to docs yest. He was really good actually. Looked thru all my notes and talked to me for ages. I am on movicol now one in morn and one in eve. Also taking antispasmodics-which i haven't tried for nearly 3 years and my symptoms are different now so you never know. He also said that i must drink 2L of water a day which i have today-but i feel more bloated a rumbly than before! Sometimes i think too much water actually makes ibs worse. Think i'll have less tomo!!!Doc said stress management and relaxation is my next thing to try and he suggested that if what im doing now hasn't worked in a month to come back and he will refer me for this. Dunno if i believe in all that tho!So i feel ok, but im bloated and rumbly and no closer to properly going to the loo! You?Do you think probiotics do anything? everyone on here seems to rave about them but i have had them before with little success xxx


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

I know I'll be waddling in on the final day! I know, I never have a "normal" BM either lol, but not complaining, some BMs are better than none!Glad your doctor took their time to talk to you, its rare to get one that actually does that! What antispasmodics are you taking? Will hopefully help with the rumbliness at least! I find the rumbliness increases if you drink loads of water with the Movicol, sometimes it gets that way just before I'm about to blow! Did your GP go into your diet and say you weren't having enough fibre? Mine used to do that and I keep telling them it makes me worse but they just don't listen!I know what you mean about water though, I drink so much now I just feel water logged, although with the Movicol think you have to keep your water intake up because it draws water into the bowel, but you'll know if you're drinking enough if you're pee is pale yellow!Yeah they've all talked to me about stress reduction and was even referred for CBT but they said they can't help me because its a physical problem. To be honest, I think its the stress of not knowing what to do or eat that makes it worse - I sometimes think they're just trying to pass the buck.Not too sure about probiotics, I sometimes have some of those Muller Vitality yogurts because they're probiotic but also have fibre in them but don't think they actually have any effect on me! I find yogurt the easiest thing to eat in the morning because its liquidy it goes down easy







Of all of them I thought Yakult were the best, left me with the least bloating, but not the nicest!Hope you get a bit more relief!Em xx


----------



## Lauzy (Feb 7, 2010)

Well I'm def getting the water-2L is surely more than enough for anyone!!! Plus herbal teas.M has been crazy since starting the movical!!! On mebeverine anti spas. so hope they do something. Taking probio tabs too-figure they can't do any harm!I'm finding with the movicol so far that I'm in and out of the loo all day-feel need to go but only a little comes out with tons of water! Sorry to be graphic!! Your right tho-def preferable to nothing at all!!No my doc agreen fibre no use-will irritate my bloating/rumbly symptoms more.I am a stressy person but I dunno if that started because of the IBS!!!Anyway, hope you are having a good week!!! Thanks for listening to my moans xxxx


----------



## Jane1974 (Mar 15, 2011)

HI I wonder if someone can help me? I am new to this forum but not new to IBS having suffered on and off for many years. Recently I am permanently swollen though and look like I am 9 months pregnant all the time and about to drop! It appears everything I eat makes me bloat and swell. At times it feels the only option is to not eat but this is not viable.I have been prescribed movicol everyday - 2ce a day with 8 sachets to be taken now and again if no effects. I have been taking the 2 sachets a day but recently feel this could be the thing that is bloating me - is this possible? Also I took 8 sachets yesterday to no avail - nothing happened except I swelled even bigger.Drs do not seem to be aware what the issues are and tell me to learn to live with it, but its getting to the point I am constantly swollen, dont want to go anywhere because Im so ill and its ruining my life!!! Im not going to do anything stupid but do want a fix if anyone can help at all???Thank you!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Jane,I bet you're feeling quite uncomfortable now. That Movicol stuff makes me very bloated and swollen too, it could be a combination of being constipated and the medicine working as abdominal distention is one of the side effects. Have you been constipated for a long time? Sometimes Movicol isn't enough if its been a long time since your last bowel movement, if there's still no effect by tonight after taking 8 sachets you could try a stimulant laxative such as Senokot. It might give you some cramping but should have you going by tomorrow morning. The Movicol should also have made it nice and soft so easier to pass. Have you had any rumblings or lots of noise coming from your tummy, sometimes mine gets really loud just before I'm about to blow, so if you're belly is making noises its a good sign!I've found with my IBS / whatever it is, its best to sit down to eat when you're relaxed, no watching TV at the same time and not eating until you're uncomfortably full - also try eating your biggest meal in the middle of the day or a few mini meals so you're not going to bed on a full stomach. Also don't drink too much water during your meals, more in between meals. I know these sound really basic but they've really helped me!All the best and hope you get some relief soon!


----------

